# So excited... maybe even getting it before official release date...



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

I know the iPad has been available for a little while in the US now, but in the UK it's released on (this) Friday. I pre-ordered mine straight from Apple as soon as you could pre-order and had a dispatched mail at the weekend. Apparently they get sent straight home to us from Apple in the US for some reason. And know what? According to the TNT tracking mine's due to be delivered tomorrow!! I'm soooo excited  And that's even a day before it's officially released...!

*fingers crossed*

PS. For those who already have an iPad, does the inital setup/registration when you connect it to iTunes take very long please? (I guess I just can't wait to play) I already have iTunes/iPhone 3GS if that's relevant so at least I don't have to download the program or anything.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

As long as you don't try to download 2500 pictures or a movie right at the beginning it doesn't take long. I was banging my head on the desk waiting for all those pictures to finish loading. 

Have fun with your new toy,


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

You are going to have the best weekend!  It is really a wonderful device.  Setting mine up was as simple as clicking "I agree" (to whatever it is I agreed to).   I had been collecting apps for weeks, against the day I when I'd get an iPad, and the first sync was hitch-free.

Congratulations!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo, Anso, keep us posted!

Betsy


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Anso, that really is exciting; in the States they wouldn't deliver any of them before the release date; for the 3g they actually held it in their FedEx locations until release date, so I hope you do get yours early.
You will love it; can't wait to hear about it!
Have you chosen a case yet?


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Getting a new toy is always so exciting! Hooray!!

Best Wishes!


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Congrats! Mine should be arriving Friday, so I'll be playing with mine all weekend too!


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

ayuryogini said:


> Anso, that really is exciting; in the States they wouldn't deliver any of them before the release date; for the 3g they actually held it in their FedEx locations until release date, so I hope you do get yours early.
> You will love it; can't wait to hear about it!
> Have you chosen a case yet?


Yes I have. I ordered it last night and had a mail today that it's been dispatched... so it hopefully shouldn't be too long. I guess you probably have a lot bigger choice of cases in the US, but I knew what I wanted straight away... I have a Tuff-Luv Saddleback brown leather case for my Kindle 2 (which I loooove!!) and I'm getting one in the same range for my iPad too:










Well it's bed time here in the UK now so I'm off to bed. Though I doubt I will sleep too much as I'm really excited that my iPad is due to be delivered tomorrow according to schedule...!!  Fingers crossed that they are right...!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

It took me a king time to do the first sync because I have a lot if media (sings, videos, movies, tv shows, etc).  I went through my music library and selected songs individually instead if by play lists and then just the syncing of over forty gb of data took a good bit of time.


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

It's here, it's here! *jumps up and down with excitement* Never really dared properly believing I'd get it a day before the official release... but I'm so happy that I was wrong LOL!


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Congrats Anso!!


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

Are you smitten?


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Mine arrived a day early too!!


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

I love, love, love it!!!!! 

I already knew what to expect (having had an Ipod Touch 2nd Gen and now and iPhone 3GS) but it's still way cooler than you "dare hoping"  

I had some initial problems with it wanting to sync ALL my apps from the computer starting from A (and I have 4 figures of apps on my computer) and some initial problems setting up my e-mail (I had the same problem on my iPhone too - I don't have gmail or anything but my own domain and sveral e-mail addresses so I needed to do all the incoming/outgoing mail servers etc on my own rather than it automatically gets set up for you). 

But now it's how I want it and I'm in love


----------

